# Cell Phone Question



## RedOctober (Jan 16, 2005)

ok im thinking of buying a Motorola RAZR V3 from t-mobile and lets say i wanna switch carriers like i wanna go to cingular is it possible to use the same phone or do i have to buy another one.


thank you


Redoctober


----------



## 400025 (Apr 19, 2005)

yes it can be done, the phone has to be unlocked first though.
this link should help you do that. http://www.cell-unlock.com/


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

The site's been closed due to being contacted by a lawyer from Motorola.....


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

they've gotta be the same config, cdma or tdma. 

can't crossover from 1 to the other with the same phone.


----------



## 400025 (Apr 19, 2005)

the link was good when I posted it. Its to bad cause that was a good site.  
the Motorola RAZR V3 is a gsm phone so it Will work on tdma networks like cingular.


----------



## 400025 (Apr 19, 2005)

I think you can get it done here but you have to send it to them.
http://www.thetravelinsider.info/roadwarriorcontent/motorolaunlocking.htm
hope this helps


----------

